# Loperomide and Buscopan



## andre23 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi I'm new here so can anyone give me advice please as I take loperomide but was told not to take Buscopan as I was usung loperamide is there any danger in taking both and can I tkae therm together ? it would help if Buscopan could print this information on their product.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No they are fine to use together. One is to stop the diarrhea and one is to help with stomach spasms. I looked into the Buscopan info and Loperamide is not contraindicated.See here:http://www.drugs.com/pro/buscopan.html


----------



## andre23 (Mar 2, 2012)

BQ said:


> No they are fine to use together. One is to stop the diarrhea and one is to help with stomach spasms. I looked into the Buscopan info and Loperamide is not contraindicated.See here:http://www.drugs.com/pro/buscopan.html


Hi I went to the link you gave but it was for use on horses?


----------



## Brianmay1975 (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's some info about Buscopan for human use:http://www.drugs.com/uk/buscopan-tablets-322.html


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Andre if you read it all you would have seen it was also for humans....But if you do not like that link.. here is another:http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diet-and-nutrition/medicines/buscopan.html


----------

